
“Hey Google, stop tracking me” - happybuy
https://www.magiclasso.co/insights/hey-google/
======
Tepix
This article is wrong in that the generated id is not unique (see yesterday's
discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22236106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22236106)
) and Google's statement at
[https://www.google.com/chrome/privacy/whitepaper.html#variat...](https://www.google.com/chrome/privacy/whitepaper.html#variations).
The id certainly makes tracking individual users a lot easier by making their
browser fingerprint far more unique.

Also there are no headers named "X-Client-header" or "X-Client" that I am
aware of. The header name is "X-Client-Data".

Users who want/need to stick with Google Chrome for now can change its desktop
shortcut to always launch with the parameter “--reset-variation-state”. Yet
another hoop to jump through...

------
jeen02
Free ad for a badly written article.

